# DirecTV losing Versus channel?



## Bryan (Sep 19, 2004)

I've been getting a message from DirecTV at the bottom of the Versus channel stating that "DirecTV has not yet secured an agreement with this channel. If no agreement is reached this channel will not be available after August 31st. " 

Anyone else seen this? I can't find anything on the net regarding this matter. 

Versus carries the only 3 sports I like to watch on tv. Pro Cycling, MMA, and NHL Hockey. Not to mention it's 1 of only 5 channels that I actually watch! :mad2:


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Bryan said:


> I've been getting a message from DirecTV at the bottom of the Versus channel stating that "DirecTV has not yet secured an agreement with this channel. If no agreement is reached this channel will not be available after August 31st. "
> 
> Anyone else seen this? I can't find anything on the net regarding this matter.
> 
> Versus carries the only 3 sports I like to watch on tv. Pro Cycling, MMA, and NHL Hockey. Not to mention it's 1 of only 5 channels that I actually watch! :mad2:


Yeah I saw that when I was watching the Tour of Ireland. It would suck.

http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/article.jsp?assetId=P6220002


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Bryan said:


> I've been getting a message from DirecTV at the bottom of the Versus channel stating that "DirecTV has not yet secured an agreement with this channel. If no agreement is reached this channel will not be available after August 31st. "
> 
> Anyone else seen this? I can't find anything on the net regarding this matter.
> 
> Versus carries the only 3 sports I like to watch on tv. Pro Cycling, MMA, and NHL Hockey. Not to mention it's 1 of only 5 channels that I actually watch! :mad2:


Yes, it going away! BUT it may return in a month or so after both companies come to there senses.


----------



## Bryan (Sep 19, 2004)

I found this on Sports Illustrated...



> The source said she expected VERSUS to blink first. The real impetus may be college football, which starts up on Sept. 12.
> 
> "They spend a lot of time crowing about the fact that they've expanded their exposure to 75 million homes," she said. "Losing a third of that is a non-starter. DirecTV can get along just fine without VERSUS. VERSUS can't live without DirecTV"
> 
> Read more: http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/20...rsus.directv.dispute/index.html#ixzz0PUeOS5OX


http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2009/writers/allan_muir/08/26/versus.directv.dispute/index.html


----------



## bigmig19 (Jun 27, 2008)

My question is: unlike cable where a community may only have one choice, cant verybody who likes versus just jump (Direct TV) ship and go to Dish? The numbers would have to be a little significant, when you add up all the stuff that ONLY versus does. I guess those of us who like Hockey and cycling are TV weirdos.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

> DirecTV can get along just fine without VERSUS. VERSUS can't live without DirecTV"


I agree!


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

bigmig19 said:


> My question is: unlike cable where a community may only have one choice, cant verybody who likes versus just jump (Direct TV) ship and go to Dish?


I would not! Dish *SUCKS Monkey Balls* IMO.
Their DVR is crap too.

DirecTv has the best HD DVR, Most HD channels and what not. Now way I am going to Comcrap either and buy a damn Tivo. 

I will live without VS unitl the TDF. Then get cable for 3 weeks and cancel. I am not worried. It WILL be back!


----------



## bigmig19 (Jun 27, 2008)

I was not aware that there was a sig difference between Dish and DirectTV as far as customer satisfaction. Interesting. Why cant VS live without Directv? Cant those people just get Dish? My understanding is Dish is #1 in customer satisfaction.


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

It's a game of chicken. I e-mailed DTV just to say that if VS goes, I go.


----------



## ti-triodes (Aug 14, 2006)

Blue CheeseHead said:


> It's a game of chicken. I e-mailed DTV just to say that if VS goes, I go.



According to someone in this existing thread, D* gave him 3 months of Starz when he complained.


http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=184923


----------



## Kevin_in_SB (Mar 7, 2009)

ti-triodes said:


> According to someone in this existing thread, D* gave him 3 months of Starz when he complained.
> 
> 
> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=184923



I e-mailed then called and *****ed I got 6 months of Showtime free.:thumbsup:


----------



## ti-triodes (Aug 14, 2006)

Kevin_in_SB said:


> I e-mailed then called and *****ed I got 6 months of Showtime free.:thumbsup:



I'm gonna go that. I specifically upgraded to HD to get the Tour in HD this year. I guess I have a legitimate gripe.


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

Christ, this kind of crap drives me into a rage- I've been a DirecTV customer for 13 freakin' years! First Speed dumps World Rally so they can fit in more Pinks! re-runs and Nascrap poker and now no Cyclism Sundays?!? 
I'll hafta shoot them a line and tell them how Verizon FiOs has been courting me... (assuming they still carry Versus).


----------



## hawker12 (Oct 19, 2003)

DIRT BOY said:


> I would not! Dish *SUCKS Monkey Balls* IMO.
> Their DVR is crap too.
> 
> DirecTv has the best HD DVR, Most HD channels and what not. Now way I am going to Comcrap either and buy a damn Tivo.
> ...



I've had a Tivo for five years and LOVE it. However it is not HD and a new one is almost $500.

I am now testing Charter's DVR with their HD service and it's OK...but lacks a lot of features that Tivo has. Has anyone here tried ATT's DVR and HD service?

The only thing I really don't like about Tivo is that you still have to pay for land-line phone service in your house in order to get the regular programming updates.


----------



## Henry Porter (Jul 25, 2006)

For those saying that Versus will definitely be back, I wouldn't be guaranteeing it. Dish pulled this with GolTV last year and it's still not back.


----------



## redlizard (Jul 26, 2007)

Most of you guys probably don't know it, but Comcast, the largest cable company in the USA, owns Versus, competes head on with Direct TV and has very deep pockets . Sure, they'll sell the service to a competitor, but you can bet your ass they won't give it away. So it's really two very big players duking it out.

We aren't talking ESPN here, so either one can get along fine w/o the other, but it's really in both of their interests to work it out.

I'm just bummed Versus doesn't carry the Giro, Vuelta and other races. I've read that Universal broadcasts these, but I sure can't find that channel anywhere. :cryin:


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

It's official. Versus is off the air on DirecTV. At least for now. Hope this gets resolved before next season.

From what I can tell, DirecTV wanted to move it to a higher-tiered package (which means they'd rake in the dough from upgraders), but didn't want to pay Comcast a $.06/subscriber increase.


----------



## threebikes (Feb 1, 2009)

versus is owned by comcast.
It figures I hate fookin comcast.


----------



## jwgd (Feb 28, 2005)

I was pleasantly surprised to see VS show up on DISH Network this morning! It was previously only available at a higher tier. I guess since DTV dropped it, they cut a deal with DISH.

After watching Jimmy Houston shoot a turkey though, I remembered why I didn't watch it 49 weeks a year when I had cable.


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2009)

Here we go. The biggest reason I switched to DirecTV was they offered every channel ever created. Total comsumer freedom. Want a channel that isn't under the basic line up add it under a package and pay a few extra bucks. I'm okay with that. 

Now they're pulling this dictatorship crap and telling us what channels we can watch. Just like the evil that is cable. 

This should be freakin illegal. So should broadcasting in standard definition. Anyone who doesn't broadcast in HD should be fined $1 million dollars per second!!!!!

I'm so freakin pissed now.


----------



## wiz525 (Dec 31, 2007)

i won't really miss it until July. (except for maybe a Pac-10 game or two). and even next July, i'm sure the internet streaming race will be much improved. oh well.


----------



## gh1 (Jun 7, 2008)

Wished directv would pick up universal sports at least for now.


----------



## ti-triodes (Aug 14, 2006)

I called CS and started yelling. I wound up with Starz and Sports pack free for 3 months. I also got $10 off my bill for 3 months.


Not much, but at least I got something.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

Since the facts are vague, I'm putting the blame for this one on DirecTV, because it seems like this started with them trying to move the station to a higher tier.

IOW, they were already trying to screw over their customers.

Nevertheless, it would seem to violate some kind of free trade law that Comcast can be a distributor AND own a TV station.

But I guess that's the norm when you consider Time Warner.

And is DirecTV still owned by Rupert Murdoch?

Doesn't seem that different from movie studios not being allowed to own theaters.


----------



## takl23 (Jul 22, 2007)

I just bought a house where FiOS is the only choice, I wanted Dtv, b/c that's what I had before, but now I'm glad I have verizon, I never thought I'd say that outloud....comcast also won't carry the NFL network, they think they're better than everyone I guess.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

DrRoebuck said:


> And is DirecTV still owned by Rupert Murdoch?


No, he sold it early this year., Its now Liberty Media


----------



## Sylint (Jul 27, 2009)

I have ATT uVerse, LOVE their DVR service, can record 4 at once and still watch something else...the usual set it from pc and phone stuff, etc etc.

Still have versus, but no universal sports so having to watch the Vuelta on my pc.


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

I'm probably the only person in the US who watches cycling AND hunting shows. So that channel is on all the time in my house. I could care less about hockey or college football or MMA. 

DirecTV can suck it. If Versus doesn't come back quickly and at no extra charge, I'm switching to UVerse. They just upgraded to fiber and ATT is putting the full court press on my neighborhood to switch. I could do it tomorrow and I've had DTV for at least 10 years.


----------



## hawker12 (Oct 19, 2003)

As I posted last week, I'm being given the hard sell from ATT to pick up UVerse and dump Charter cable. However, I've heard mixed things about ATT's tech service and frankly, I have been spoiled by Tivo; a great piece of equipment. The Charter DVR is mediocre at best and I'm trying to find out if I will like the ATT DVR. Unfortunately the one they have on display at the ATT store is not a real working model...so you really can't try it out.

Anyone here have any opinions on the Uverse DVR?


----------



## Sylint (Jul 27, 2009)

hawker12 said:


> As I posted last week, I'm being given the hard sell from ATT to pick up UVerse and dump Charter cable. However, I've heard mixed things about ATT's tech service and frankly, I have been spoiled by Tivo; a great piece of equipment. The Charter DVR is mediocre at best and I'm trying to find out if I will like the ATT DVR. Unfortunately the one they have on display at the ATT store is not a real working model...so you really can't try it out.
> 
> Anyone here have any opinions on the Uverse DVR?


2 posts up I was answering your question 

I love it personally, runs silky smooth, can record 4 at a time, and set it up from pc/phone etc. The "guide" interface seems to me much better than when i had dtv. Only downfall I've found is the channel lineup seems a bit less intuitive than Dtv, but thats probably because I had it for so long I'm just very used to their grouping.

And the service I've had from them was great. Installer was here within 2 days, took 3 hrs or so to set up but they tell you that from the beginning.


----------



## kmac (Feb 13, 2007)

Universal is now on DirecTV. Not sure if its permanent, says that its limited, but maybe this is what DirecTV is planning on replacing Vs. with. Like someone else said, this is really only going to effect me in July, otherwise, I don't really watch Vs. 

I did write to DirecTV and got 3 months free Showtime though, That was pretty cool. I do like DirecTV. The customer service and service overall has always been great for me. So I'm going to cut them some slack on this. I understand that the provider business is very competitive, so I'm going to assume that they didn't make this decision lightly. I can see that Comcast wouldn't have incentive to give DTV a good deal on Vs, since they compete on the provider level.


----------



## gh1 (Jun 7, 2008)

They really put universal up? i gotta get home and check that out.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

gh1 said:


> They really put universal up? i gotta get home and check that out.


What channel?


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> What channel?



Looks like 604 for the time being, like only Sept. 

http://twitter.com/directv/statuses/3761641296


----------



## GScot (Feb 7, 2005)

I'm afraid I'll have to tell them to stick it. We ordered DTV years ago almost entirely for the TdF. Hockey is a great bonus too. I'm going to wait a month and see if returns or if Universal becomes long term, I'm thinking they have some more cycle coverage under contract. We have had free showtime and about 10 other premium movie channels all summer for long term loyalty. There has been absolutely nothing worth wasting the time to watch on any of them.


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

GScot said:


> We have had free showtime and about 10 other premium movie channels all summer for long term loyalty. There has been absolutely nothing worth wasting the time to watch on any of them.


When they put some hunting shows on the movie channels then I'll pay for them. I'd really like to see some pig hunting in south Texas with a 50cal pump. :wink:


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

innergel said:


> Looks like 604 for the time being, like only Sept.
> 
> http://twitter.com/directv/statuses/3761641296


Great information, thanks - I'm watching today's Vuelta stage now.

This is a smart move by DirecTV. It buys them a few weeks before the cycling fans start cancelling their subscriptions. They can also gauge the interest level in Universal Sports, and consider carrying that for the longer term.


----------



## GScot (Feb 7, 2005)

innergel said:


> When they put some hunting shows on the movie channels then I'll pay for them. I'd really like to see some pig hunting in south Texas with a 50cal pump. :wink:


 
Just hollar I'll send you one to show off. You should see what it does in a junk yard.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> What channel?


604 for us in LA. I just recorded today's Vuelta stage. Sweet! :thumbsup:


----------



## JessP (Oct 3, 2005)

innergel said:


> When they put some hunting shows on the movie channels then I'll pay for them. I'd really like to see some pig hunting in south Texas with a 50cal pump. :wink:


You are not the only one... I too am a avid Hunter and Road/MTN/CX rider/racer. I live a VS and that is the only channel I DVR. We switch from Cable to DTV last month and now this happens.... FREAKING great! I hope Universal Sports is on when I get home.... I can live with the Sportsmans Chan, and OLN for hunting stuff...


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

il sogno said:


> 604 for us in LA. I just recorded today's Vuelta stage. Sweet! :thumbsup:


So does Universal show the TDF and the like? Seems a no-brainer for them to carry that if Versus is too much money.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

Universal had the Giro and some reruns of the Olympics. 
Might also have had a coupla of the spring races but I'm fuzzy on that. I might be remembering those from VS.
I kinda like the coverage on Universal better than VS. But that might be because they covered the races and not an individual.


----------



## ti-triodes (Aug 14, 2006)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> So does Universal show the TDF and the like? Seems a no-brainer for them to carry that if Versus is too much money.



No Tour, Versus just locked it up for the next 5 years.

Universal has the Vuelta for the next 4 years, and the Giro, although I don't know how long that contract is. They also showed Milan-San Remo, Tirreno Adriatico, Tour of the Basque Country, as well as the Olympics, BMX, mountain biking and even Cross! 
The current head of Universal is a big cycling fan.


----------



## ti-triodes (Aug 14, 2006)

All of us DirecTV guys better start calling to keep Universal!


----------



## El Scorcho (Dec 14, 2005)

On a happy note I started getting VS on my Dish Network on Sept. 1
I have had to upgrade my package every July for the past 4 yrs to see the tour.


----------



## JHud51 (Jun 27, 2005)

Thanks God for DLS and the computer. I'm still with Directv for now but they're not as customer friendly as they used to be. If they keep showing racing from any venue I'm for it. Personally I wouldn't mind watching some mountain bike events. PS:Also,I got tired of the Lance cheerleading.


----------



## empty_set (Nov 1, 2006)

DirecTV just picked up Universal Sports this morning. Watched the 2009 Tirreno-Adriatico and the stage 7 TT today.

Definite WIN.


----------



## gh1 (Jun 7, 2008)

I have been in email discussions with Directv and I like the Universal feed but they say its only for a month. I did a little run down on Dish today and can get the same stuff for less and get versus and hbo/showtime free for a while. So my question is there anyone out there who switched to Dish from Directv lately? I am impressed with the Dtv HD picture, was just wondering if Dish's was as good. I will probably finish watching the Vuelta before I switch.


----------



## JHud51 (Jun 27, 2005)

I talked to a friend of mine yesterday about Dish. He really likes it. If the price is right I'll go there. I thought they had the same owner at one time.


----------



## JHud51 (Jun 27, 2005)

Am watching the Vuelta on Universal. I can live without Versus and ultimate fighting, which looks like over-grown 3rd graders grappling. If Directv keeps Universal and they show a fair amount of cycling I can live with it. I watched the Tour on the internet live anyway.


----------



## Number9 (Nov 28, 2004)

gh1 said:


> Wished directv would pick up universal sports at least for now.


I'm in Silicon Valley and DirecTV recently added Universal Sports in our market, so the Vuelta is on - but unfortunately not in HiDef. But I'll happily take that over no coverage at all...


----------



## JD5150 (May 7, 2008)

*cycling is on direct TV*

I just found cycling on channel 604(Universal Sports channel) on direct TV. They are carrying the Vuelta later today and other cycling events later this month.


----------



## gh1 (Jun 7, 2008)

Yep, I love the universal feed and the announcers seem to be able to watch the race and not report on the one american in the race (unlike versus) unless they are actually doing something. Dont get too excited though, Directv says Universal is available only till the end of the month.


----------



## wiz525 (Dec 31, 2007)

any word on if DirecTV is going to pick up Universal permanently??? i noticed it's gone today as planned. it'd be nice to have it for good...


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

I don't know but I just wrote them and asked what's happening next. Unless somebody posts something here 1st I"ll post there response after I read it.


----------



## djg714 (Oct 24, 2005)

I wrote them too. They took down Versus and Espn Classic too. Now Universal.
It's time for Comcast I'm afraid.

:mad5:


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

If it weren't for the Tour de France, I have absolutly no interest in VS - so would not be disappointed if they never came back to DirectTV.

IMHO - Universal is a great sports channel with lots of cycling as well as other real sports (my apologies to those who like cage-fights, shooting animals, and bull-rides etc.) that I, and I believe most others, would be much more interested in. I hope DTv comes to its senses and drops VS and retains Universal. It would suck in terms of the NHL and Le Tour, but would be great for everything else.

Whatever happens, as long as I can get The Sunday Ticket on DTv, I'll prob. stick with it - but if that falls away as well, well then all bets are off.


----------



## gh1 (Jun 7, 2008)

I am with you. I had gotten very attached to Universal and now Dtv took that away. ugh.


----------



## danahs (May 24, 2008)

+1

i just called to complain and they gave me $10/mo off my bill. but even still i am thinking about going dish network or cable since versus will likely be away for a long time.


----------



## djg714 (Oct 24, 2005)

Yeah, I just got $10.00 off for 6 months after a long phone call. Not happy anyways....


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Aug 21, 2004)

gh1 said:


> I am with you. I had gotten very attached to Universal and now Dtv took that away. ugh.


x2. I was able to watch Milan SR and several others over the past couple of weeks. Now nothing.


----------



## ti-triodes (Aug 14, 2006)

They actually exchanged ESPN Classic with ESPN U. Classic is now in the sports pack and ESPN U is in a tier package.


----------



## ti-triodes (Aug 14, 2006)

I've been checking in some of the High Def forums. Hockey season just started so those people just started screaming to DTV. That hopefully will move things along to get a settlement. 

In any case, Comcast are being the d*cks here. They've been insisting on a much higher fee schedule that DTV is refusing to pay because the ratings for Vs. are abysmal.


----------



## danahs (May 24, 2008)

danahs said:


> +1
> 
> i just called to complain and they gave me $10/mo off my bill. but even still i am thinking about going dish network or cable since versus will likely be away for a long time.


after looking at my last bill from dtv i decided to switch to cable. got charter installed today (moxi hd dvr) and i actually like it more than dtv... and i am saving about $40/mo on internet/tv now and i get versus/universal


----------



## El Caballito (Oct 31, 2004)

Any DTV updates? I called and b1tched, they told that they're still in negotiations. I'm looking a upgrading to HD, but DTV wants to lock me in for two years because the HD receiver. I won't do that if there is no DTV. Can anyone offer any other providers in the Los Angeles area that has good HD and is cycling friendly?


----------



## Undecided (Apr 2, 2007)

El Caballito said:


> Any DTV updates? I called and b1tched, they told that they're still in negotiations. I'm looking a upgrading to HD, but DTV wants to lock me in for two years because the HD receiver. I won't do that if there is no DTV. Can anyone offer any other providers in the Los Angeles area that has good HD and is cycling friendly?


I think people had been counting on the NHL fans to put the pressure on DIRECTV, but now it looks like DIRECTV has made other arrangements for some hockey coverage. We might be in for a long wait. The only reason I signed up for the package I have was to get Vs. so I could watch its cycling coverage, so I feel like the rest of my contract is a rip off.


----------



## danahs (May 24, 2008)

El Caballito said:


> Any DTV updates? I called and b1tched, they told that they're still in negotiations. I'm looking a upgrading to HD, but DTV wants to lock me in for two years because the HD receiver. I won't do that if there is no DTV. Can anyone offer any other providers in the Los Angeles area that has good HD and is cycling friendly?


im in pasadena... i switched to charter cable i couple days ago and its worked out great! HD quality is maybe not quite as good as dtv but the moxi box is good and i obviously get versus and universal


----------



## Barry Muzzin (Sep 18, 2006)

After 12 years of DTV, I finally told them to f-off after one of their installers thought that trying to install HD in my house was going to be a little too much work on a Friday afternoon. Made the switch to ATT Uverse and couldn't be happier.

And is $10 off per month their stock answer for every issue?


----------



## ti-triodes (Aug 14, 2006)

Barry Muzzin said:


> After 12 years of DTV, I finally told them to f-off after one of their installers thought that trying to install HD in my house was going to be a little too much work on a Friday afternoon.




LOL.

When I upgraded to HD, the installer kept complaining the existing dish was on the roof!
I finally asked him "Where the f*** did you expect the satellite dish to be?"


----------



## gh1 (Jun 7, 2008)

ti-triodes said:


> LOL.
> 
> When I upgraded to HD, the installer kept complaining the existing dish was on the roof!
> I finally asked him "Where the f*** did you expect the satellite dish to be?"


Well if you live where it snows you mount it where you can reach it with a broom. You lose signal when the snow sticks to the dish.

I spent a couple of days at my sisters and got to see her HD dish package. They still have VS and seemed all good. I am going to see what kinda deal I can get for switching.


----------



## El Caballito (Oct 31, 2004)

looking at time-warner


----------

